# help or these 3 goats breed



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

I just bought 3 1 year old goats this is my first time wit goat possible breed I have others but don't breed there just pets when I went pick the females up they were with a male goat Idk how long they were with him the lady couldn't tell me bc they were her friend's goats she was just going to be there so I can go get them I have pic of there udder can y'all tell me wat y'all think n if breed how far alone so I can at least know around when there b due to have some thing I need on hand


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Could you get some better back end pics but from what I can see there udders do look slightly developed so maybe I just can't quite tell just by those pics


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with goatgirlz....too hard to see. Also, if you're uploading pics off your phone....sometimes the app turns them sideways etc...do a "crop" on the pics and it sometimes helps. You don't even have to actually crop anything. That's how I fix it on my phone anyway.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The udders all look like they are developing, don't they? If they haven't had kids already I would say they re pregnant.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

we need pix of their lady parts


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Having trouble figuring out what you are asking. Are you trying to find out what breed(s) these goats are? or are you trying to find out if they have been bred and are pregnant? Better pictures and a clarification of your question will help us to help you. And I hope the answers you get are the answer you want!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What you need is a picture of their back end including the udder. Tail naturally up and lady parts showing.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Going by their udders, I'd say *yes* they are pregnant.


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

These r the best pic I can get


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It looks like all 3 are bred to me. Due within December I'd say.


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

There not big but have there udder all developing can yall help me make a kidding kit


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Things I've had to use:

Wet wipes
Paper towels
Flashlight
Big garbage bag
Scissors
Betadine
Antiseptic lubricant
Gloves
Empty feed bags -- for trash bags, and to put under the doe if she lies down
Iodine and little dixie cup -- to dip the kids' umbilical cords


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Warm molasses water for the doe after kidding
Bose or selenium gel if you're in a selenium deficient area
A tube feeder, bottles if you think you may bottle feed
Lots of towels! 
A trusted vet or mentor's number on hand, for help and reassurance.


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

K I'm going to the feed store n buy everything Monday r might make a trip to tractor supply I have a vet I'm going to call Monday


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Update pic


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Their udders are growing nicely


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

How can you tell if a udder won't have good attachment I just found out 1 of there moms had caught MASTITIS n they culled her right after the kids was born is there a way that the kids might get it since the mom had it


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think you can tell until the udder is filled with milk after kidding..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mastitis is an infection, not related to udder conformation. Any goat can get it but some are more prone than others (weaker immune system.) Use good hygiene if you milk them, not much you can do to prevent it if they're only nursing.


----------

